# Sega Megadrive



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
Ages since I had a go on one but fancy buying one again.
Can you play Megadrive games on the Megadrive 2?


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a megadrive in my room! Got sonic for it too - Pm me if you like


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can play mega drive games on the mega drive 2, i have a Megadrive 2 and mega CD 

May part with it for some ££££


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yep, all MegaDrive games work on both MegaDrive 1 & 2 consoles. I've still got a Megadrive 1 somewhere.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

bought Jungle Strike for the Mega Drive the other day, cost me 50p


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

same yourself the money, download an emulater and the roms off the net and hook up a playstation joypad via usb - chances are you would be a little dissapointed by todays standard of gaming as they never seem to be as good as u remember, altho it was a retro experience trip down memory lane for me as i loved those older years of megadrive and snes


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

They've re-released the mega drive as far as i know. I saw one on one of them bid tv channels the other day. Think they sold for about £35 and they came with about 10 games preloaded onto them.

I remember when i first got a mega drive and i had the first ever fifa that came out and thought it was great.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember the Megadrive well, I had the first one but you can play the same games on both. 

The one game I remember absolutely loving was Robocop Vs The Terminator! Absolutely awesome game that was. 

Also Micromachines was one of the best multiplayer games on it as well.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I still have a Mega Drive too, Emulators & Roms all being well but they dont offer the same experience. Maybe i should look it out & sell it


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

We still have our Megadrive and its great to play sonic on. Although you can get Sonic for the Xbox it seems a little to complicated compared with the simplicity of the orginal.


----------

